# Animal care law



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

The Greek parliament recently passed a law regarding care and welfare of animals. Now I know many forum members will have encountered issues when trying to deal with non reactive police or local authorities if reporting cruelty to animals etc.

*The law Ref: LAW 4039/2012*

A link to the full act (and in English) is at:-

http://www.animalactiongreece.gr/1073_2/Greek-legislation

Its a bit long, but useful when you hit the senior police officer over the head with it and demand they react!


----------

